# Does anyone have Safari Animal templates



## procrastinator1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello All,
I was hoping that someone might have pre-made safari templates. I am particularly looking for a giraffe, lion, or an elephant. I would also like to know if there are any hard and fast rules about making templates. For example if I wanted to make a 4"x4" box how big would my template have to be? Someone told me that the template has to be (1/2 the diameter of the bushing guide) thus in my box example my would have to be 4.5"x4.5" if my bushing guide where 1" in diameter?
Thanks for any input. Hope my question is not too confusing.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

That doesn't sound right, It is going to depend on the size of the template. On an outside template, where You are using the hole left when some one took the creature, You can always make the area a bit smaller. If the cut out template has a measurement of 4.5 in. X 4.5 in. by using a 1/2 in. bushing, and 1/4 in. bit, your outline of the animal would be 1/2 in. smaller overall. I believe


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

procrastinator1 said:


> Hello All,
> I was hoping that someone might have pre-made safari templates. I am particularly looking for a giraffe, lion, or an elephant. I would also like to know if there are any hard and fast rules about making templates. For example if I wanted to make a 4"x4" box how big would my template have to be? Someone told me that the template has to be (1/2 the diameter of the bushing guide) thus in my box example my would have to be 4.5"x4.5" if my bushing guide where 1" in diameter?
> Thanks for any input. Hope my question is not too confusing.


Hi Ruben - dunno if that's right or not because you haven't considered the diameter of the bit. 
If you trace around your 4x4 box using a half inch bushing and a quarter inch bit, you will end up with a female template of 4 3/8 x4 3/8. Works out to bushing radius + bit radius + size of traced object. 
Using that template to recreate your original 4x4 box, use a 1" guide with the same 1/4" bit. Works out to Template size - (bushing radius - bit radius). 
Any bit/bushing combination will work. Just need to work out the offsets for the different combinations and use them.
Hope this helps.


----------

